# London Region - King Of Kings 2014



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi all, 

So the time has finally come to start getting names, dates and locations for the London Qualifier for the King of Kings tournament. 

Please see the below for more information:

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w587/virtgolf/Poster1_zps525e61d3.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w587/virtgolf/PosterTampCs_zpsb53a3374.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w587/virtgolf/PosterPayments_zps007951a4.jpg

As a member of the club, personally I think Ealing would be a good venue for the London qualifiers for a couple of reasons.

1) I will be able to get a discount of sorts which should bring the costs down - good news for all!
2) The club is located on the A40, 5 mins from the North Circular, 10 mins from M40 / M25, 15 mins from A4 - relatively easy to get to for most.
3) The condition of the course is second to none and by March time should be looking very pretty with greens running quickly.
4) It will allow me to get there early and make sure everything is set up.
5) The clubhouse is relatively informal and so if people just want to have a couple of pints and some nibbles after we can, conversely, if we want to have a proper meal, we can do that too!

I'm *MORE* than happy to ring round other club and get prices etc, but as someone relatively new to the area will need some suggestions?

My knowledge of other clubs in the close vicinity has come from playing matches there and I would say tht Ealing will be in much better condition, and cheaper than; Northwood, West Mid, Grimms Dyke, Wyke Green, Hendon, Sudbury, Stanmore or Muswell Hill but am happy to inquire if people wish? 

If you could signal your interest below and a course preference, that would be great


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

Just to reiterate virtuocity's earlier note about playing at multiple venues.

All are welcome so those knocking about in Surrey / Middlesex etc please feel free to join in and contribute.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2013)

Is there not going to be a Surrey/Berkshire event?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

Not sure, you'll have to ask virtuocity.

You're only 25 miles away from Ealing fella! Get involved!


----------



## john0 (Nov 27, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			As a member of the club, personally I think Ealing would be a good venue for the London qualifiers for a couple of reasons.

1) I will be able to get a discount of sorts which should bring the costs down - good news for all!
2) The club is located on the A40, 5 mins from the North Circular, 10 mins from M40 / M25, 15 mins from A4 - relatively easy to get to for most.
3) The condition of the course is second to none and by March time should be looking very pretty with greens running quickly.
4) It will allow me to get there early and make sure everything is set up.
5) The clubhouse is relatively informal and so if people just want to have a couple of pints and some nibbles after we can, conversely, if we want to have a proper meal, we can do that too!
		
Click to expand...

You forgot number 6

6) You are a member there and will therefore have an big advantage over the rest of the field


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

john0 said:



			You forgot number 6

6) You are a member there and will therefore have an big advantage over the rest of the field 

Click to expand...

Or, my handicap will be correct at that course and bearing in mind I've come down from 10 to 6 this year, I'm probably not going to be able to shoot too much lower on the day  

But, fair gripe, what course would be your recommendations?


----------



## john0 (Nov 27, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Or, my handicap will be correct at that course and bearing in mind I've come down from 10 to 6 this year, I'm probably not going to be able to shoot too much lower on the day  

But, fair gripe, what course would be your recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

It wasnt a gripe, just a bit of friendly banter.  You can play it where ever you want as far as I'm concerned, it's a bit too far South for me .


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 27, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is there not going to be a Surrey/Berkshire event?
		
Click to expand...

I think MashleyR7 volunteered to organise a SE event Homer, if I'm not mistaken. However with Ealing being only 40 mins away I will probably go for this one.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

Also, just to stress, I'm perfectly happy to look at other venues around London (played Hadley Wood recently and was fantastic) but need suggestions etc


----------



## PieMan (Nov 27, 2013)

Please put me down for this. Ealing is fine for me. Alternatively Stanmore and Grims Dyke are very close by! Am pretty certain that both will also give a very good rate! Not too sure where else to recommend.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

Woop!

Looks like we've provisionally got a list of names started:

1) jimbob.someroo
2) PieMan
3) sawtooth (potentially)


----------



## sev112 (Nov 27, 2013)

Count me ("the moaner" ) as long as the date don't clash with skiing, which is always a late arrangement but I'll enter whatever

Well done jimbo


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Count me ("the moaner" ) as long as the date don't clash with skiing, which is always a late arrangement but I'll enter whatever

Well done jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Great to have you on board fella. Let me know about your skiing and we'll try and dodge that date


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2013)

jimbob, I'm a definite maybe depending on what mashleyR7 comes up with for the South East.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in!

Well same as b I m above... But Ealing isn't bad for me


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

1) jimbob.someroo
2) PieMan
3) sawtooth (potentially)
4) BlueInMunich (definitely maybe)
5) OddSocks (maybe definitely)


----------



## LIG (Nov 27, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Please put me down for this. Ealing is fine for me. Alternatively Stanmore and Grims Dyke are very close by! Am pretty certain that both will also give a very good rate! Not too sure where else to recommend.
		
Click to expand...

Yep! Count me in - date dependent obviously!

Stanmore is a good shout Paul. :thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

1) jimbob.someroo
2) PieMan
3) sawtooth (potentially)
4) BlueInMunich (definitely maybe)
5) OddSocks (maybe definitely)
6) LiG


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

LIG said:



			Yep! Count me in - date dependent obviously!

Stanmore is a good shout Paul. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Happy to get a quote from Stanmore, will ring tomorrow


----------



## coolhand (Nov 27, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			1) jimbob.someroo
2) PieMan
3) sawtooth (potentially)
4) BlueInMunich (definitely maybe)
5) OddSocks (maybe definitely)
6) LiG
		
Click to expand...

Add me to the list for Ealing - would prefer a weekend but given enough notice should be able to manage midweek.

Luke


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2013)

What sort of date are we looking at?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

1) jimbob.someroo
2) PieMan
3) sawtooth (potentially)
4) BlueInMunich (definitely maybe)
5) OddSocks (maybe definitely)
6) LIG
7) coolhand
8) HomerJSimpson (you're in, whatever you say)


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What sort of date are we looking at?
		
Click to expand...

Will start polling dates very shortly. Personally, would prefer to do a midweek day (potentially a Monday) as it would be quite a lot cheaper. We'd be able to get it at a maximum of Â£20 per head at Ealing, if not less, if we did it midweek.

However, am happy to look at weekends. Might be able to sort something out at Ealing for similar price at Ealing but will, of course, look at other clubs in the vicinity for their weekend availability.


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd like to participate in this.  Weekend though, as work during the week.

Happy at Ealing I reckon, but if youre looking for suggestions, maybe London Scottish?  I dont think anyone is a member there so noone would have the advantage and we'd get the rates for about Â£20 each for a Saturday...


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

TheJezster said:



			I'd like to participate in this.  Weekend though, as work during the week.

Happy at Ealing I reckon, but if youre looking for suggestions, maybe London Scottish?  I dont think anyone is a member there so noone would have the advantage and we'd get the rates for about Â£20 each for a Saturday...
		
Click to expand...

1) jimbob.someroo
2) PieMan
3) sawtooth (potentially)
4) BlueInMunich (definitely maybe)
5) OddSocks (maybe definitely)
6) LIG
7) coolhand
8) HomerJSimpson (you're in, whatever you say)
9) TheJezzster

Never heard of London Scottish before but happy to enquire as it appears they're happy to do weekend guests.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd get a great deal at farleigh weekend or weekday


----------



## cookelad (Nov 28, 2013)

Pencil me in too - Happy with Ealing or London Scottish & weekday or weekend!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

1) jimbob.someroo
2) PieMan
3) sawtooth (potentially)
4) BlueInMunich (definitely maybe)
5) OddSocks (maybe definitely)
6) LIG
7) coolhand
8) HomerJSimpson (you're in, whatever you say)
9) TheJezzster
10) cookelad


Thanks for the offer Barry, I think the quite a few are west or around London itself so am going to try and stick closer in so hopefully easier to get there for everyone.

I will ring London Scottish and Stanmore today to get rough quotes. Is anybody fussed about going somewhere a bit more 'upmarket'? Personally I'd rather it be cheaper and we get more there, but happy to look at somewhere a bit nicer if wanted?


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 28, 2013)

In the interests of full disclosure, I am a member of Wimbledon Common Golf Club.  We share the same course as London Scottish, on Wimbledon Common, but their 1st hole is our 8th, so whilst Im not a member of London Scottish and dont often play the course their way round, I do play on the actual course every week..

So you could call either club, London Scottish or Wimbledon Common (if you wanted to that is), i more suggested it tongue in cheek coz I play on the same course at a different club ;-)


----------



## cookelad (Nov 28, 2013)

TheJezster said:



			In the interests of full disclosure, I am a member of Wimbledon Common Golf Club.  We share the same course as London Scottish, on Wimbledon Common, but their 1st hole is our 8th, so whilst Im not a member of London Scottish and dont often play the course their way round, I do play on the actual course every week..

So you could call either club, London Scottish or Wimbledon Common (if you wanted to that is), i more suggested it tongue in cheek coz I play on the same course at a different club ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Haha I suspected it was! 

Errrr Does that mean we'd all have to wear pillarbox red head-to-toe? Suddenly Ealing's taken the lead!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2013)

Jim, put me down as a maybe. i would prefer weekday, and this is unless one more local pops up.


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 28, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Haha I suspected it was! 

Errrr Does that mean we'd all have to wear pillarbox red head-to-toe? Suddenly Ealing's taken the lead!
		
Click to expand...

Heh heh, actually yes good point, it does!  Not head to toe though, only upper garment, polo, sweater or rain wear (althought at Wimbledon we'll provide the rain wear if you dont have one)

I wore THOSE trousers for our club championships this year too.. still havent gotten over the abuse! lol


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

1) jimbob.someroo
2) PieMan
3) sawtooth (potentially)
4) BlueInMunich (definitely maybe)
5) OddSocks (maybe definitely)
6) LIG
7) coolhand
8) HomerJSimpson (you're in, whatever you say)
9) TheJezzster
10) cookelad
11) Rooter (depending on being paired with me cos he fancies me a bit)


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			11) Rooter (depending on being paired with me cos he fancies me a bit)
		
Click to expand...

Its beard envy, nothing else.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 28, 2013)

put me down for this, no chance of winning looking at some of the elite players already in 

would prefer weekend btw as next to sod all leave left and cant pull any sickies


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

1) jimbob.someroo
2) PieMan
3) sawtooth (potentially)
4) BlueInMunich (definitely maybe)
5) OddSocks (maybe definitely)
6) LIG
7) coolhand
8) HomerJSimpson (you're in, whatever you say)
9) TheJezzster
10) cookelad
11) Rooter (depending on being paired with me cos he fancies me a bit)
12) G1BB0 (bandit)


----------



## Slicer30 (Nov 28, 2013)

I can also do this as long as it does not fall on these dates (02 feb <->05 feb or 1st <->7th March)

Can do weekends or weekday.

Ealing is also fine for me, used to live in Northwood Hills so always wanted to play there.  Alternatives - Pinner Hill or Gerards Cross, both of these I hear are decent.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

1) jimbob.someroo - weekend / weekday
2) PieMan
3) sawtooth (potentially)
4) BlueInMunich (definitely maybe)
5) OddSocks (maybe definitely)
6) LIG
7) coolhand - prefer weekend
8) HomerJSimpson (you're in, whatever you say)
9) TheJezzster - weekend
10) cookelad - weekend / weekday
11) Rooter - prefer weekday
12) G1BB0 - prefer weekend
13) Slicer30 - weekend/weekday : no feb 2-5 or march 1-7
14) Sev 112 - avoiding skiing date


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

Dependent on your date, I will happily play at Ealing, really easy for me, can you fix it that Chelsea are playing the day before or day after, 2 birds with one journey would be good :smirk:


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 28, 2013)

Count me in please. Weekend or week day not a problem.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

1) jimbob.someroo - weekend / weekday
2) PieMan
3) sawtooth (potentially)
4) BlueInMunich (definitely maybe)
5) OddSocks (maybe definitely)
6) LIG
7) coolhand - prefer weekend
8) HomerJSimpson (you're in, whatever you say)
9) TheJezzster - weekend
10) cookelad - weekend / weekday
11) Rooter - prefer weekday
12) G1BB0 - prefer weekend
13) Slicer30 - weekend/weekday : no feb 2-5 or march 1-7
14) Sev 112 - avoiding skiing date
15) Fish - any time, any place, too much free time, preferably when Chelsea are on
16) Another double


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 28, 2013)

Getting busy already chaps, I like it!  Should be a good turn out.  Let's try and beat those other pesky regions ;-)


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			1) jimbob.someroo - weekend / weekday

15) Fish - any time, any place, too much free time, preferably when Chelsea are on

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Just noticed, any Sunday other than the 16th would be perfect as the Super Blues are playing both home & away at all London clubs throughout March :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 28, 2013)

Sod it Ealing it is! I'm in!

Don't mind weekend no or weekday,


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2013)

I 100% can't do Saturdays, Sundays are a push! But go with the majority, if I can't make it it's my problem Jim!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2013)

Weekend at Ealing. Midweek at London Scottish or Wimbledon Common. I would doubt you'll get a society booking at either course on the common at a weekend.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Dependent on your date, I will happily play at Ealing, really easy for me, can you fix it that *Chelsea are playing* the day before or day after, 2 birds with one journey would be good :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Do you think the Happy One might just about fixed the pish that we are touting as football by March?


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do you think the Happy One might just about fixed the pish that we are touting as football by March?
		
Click to expand...

He'd better :angry:


----------



## rickg (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy to play Ealing. Heard good things but never played it.
Weekdays ok .....if weekend, would prefer Sunday.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 29, 2013)

Ealing is only an hour away for me so I'm up for this one, add me to the list please. 

Not fussed if it's weekend or weekday, I'm the opposite of Rick though in that I'd prefer a Saturday at the weekend if possible.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 29, 2013)

A weekday is my preferance, but if a weekend then Saturday works best for me.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 29, 2013)

1) jimbob.someroo - weekend / weekday
2) PieMan - weekday or Saturday
3) sawtooth (potentially)
4) BlueInMunich (definitely maybe)
5) OddSocks (maybe definitely)
6) LIG
7) coolhand - prefer weekend
8) HomerJSimpson (you're in, whatever you say)
9) TheJezzster - weekend
10) cookelad - weekend / weekday
11) Rooter - prefer weekday
12) G1BB0 - prefer weekend
13) Slicer30 - weekend/weekday : no feb 2-5 or march 1-7
14) Sev 112 - avoiding skiing date
15) Fish - any time, any place, too much free time, preferably when Chelsea are on
16) Another double
17) Rickg - weekday or Sunday
18) OxfordComma - weekday or saturday


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 29, 2013)

Have heard back from Ealing with some provisional prices, just trying to sort out more likely dates. But, please can you let me know your interest if we were able to get one of the below dates:

Monday 24th March - Â£16 per person
Sunday 30th March - Â£25 per person


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 29, 2013)

Both those dates should be OK with me jimbob.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 29, 2013)

Monday 24th definitely fine for me. Sunday 30th isn't ideal but will happily go with it if that is the agreed date.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 29, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Monday 24th definitely fine for me. Sunday 30th isn't ideal but will happily go with it if that is the agreed date.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, Monday 24th is better but if, as I suspect we will, Pieman and I end up in a minority there, I can probably make Sunday 30th.


----------



## Slicer30 (Nov 29, 2013)

Both those dates are good for me


----------



## wookie (Nov 29, 2013)

I should be in for this please Jim (subject to what Ashley arranges but suspect this will be closer).

Monday would be preferable but can also make the Sunday


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 29, 2013)

*Monday 24th March - Â£16 per person*

jimbob.someroo
wookie (preferred)
Slicer30
oxfordcomma (preferred)
PieMan (preferred)
sawtooth

*Sunday 30th March - Â£25 per person*

jimbob.someroo
wookie
Slicer30
oxfordcomma
PieMan
sawtooth




obviously the above lists are availability on these days, not that we're playing both dates!


----------



## sev112 (Nov 29, 2013)

Either for me


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 29, 2013)

*Monday 24th March - Â£16 per person*

jimbob.someroo
wookie (preferred)
Slicer30
oxfordcomma (preferred)
PieMan (preferred)
sawtooth
sev112

*Sunday 30th March - Â£25 per person*

jimbob.someroo
wookie
Slicer30
oxfordcomma
PieMan
sawtooth
sev112


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2013)

monday for me jim.


----------



## LIG (Nov 29, 2013)

Can't do Sunday as will be off to bonny Scotland for a week at St Andrews. :whoo: 

Only earlyish on the Monday too as must be at work by 2:30. 

If it doesn't work out never mind as I could play on Sunday at the Scottish K-o-K event!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 29, 2013)

*Monday 24th March - Â£16 per person*

jimbob.someroo
wookie (preferred)
Slicer30
oxfordcomma (preferred)
PieMan (preferred)
sawtooth
sev112
Rooter
LIG (early)

*Sunday 30th March - Â£25 per person*

jimbob.someroo
wookie
Slicer30
oxfordcomma
PieMan
sawtooth
sev112


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2013)

Good for both with preference for Sunday as away to Palace on Saturday and would stay over


----------



## rickg (Nov 29, 2013)

Monday preferable


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 29, 2013)

Either for me thanks Jim


----------



## coolhand (Nov 29, 2013)

Sunday for me please.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Either for me jimbob


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2013)

The Sunday for me


----------



## coolhand (Nov 30, 2013)

Entry fee paid


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 30, 2013)

*Monday 24th March - Â£16 per person*

jimbob.someroo
wookie (preferred)
Slicer30
oxfordcomma (preferred)
PieMan (preferred)
sawtooth
sev112
Rooter
LIG (early)
anotherdouble
OddSocks
RickG

*Sunday 30th March - Â£25 per person*

jimbob.someroo
wookie
Slicer30
oxfordcomma
PieMan
sawtooth
sev112
anotherdouble
coolhand
HomerJSimpson
OddSocks


----------



## Mattyboy (Dec 1, 2013)

Monday 24th March - Â£16 per person
jimbob.someroo
wookie (preferred)
Slicer30
oxfordcomma (preferred)
PieMan (preferred)
sawtooth
sev112
Rooter
LIG (early)
anotherdouble
OddSocks
RickG
MattyBoy

Sunday 30th March - Â£25 per person

jimbob.someroo
wookie
Slicer30
oxfordcomma
PieMan
sawtooth
sev112
anotherdouble
coolhand
HomerJSimpson
OddSocks
MattyBoy

I am a possible for either date:
I have also put myself as a possible for the South East, but will probably do only one.
Also depends on work, as that's a bit 'iffy' at the mo.........


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all, 

Is there anybody that *CAN'T *do Sunday March 23rd? 

There are courseworks beginning in the following week so obviously wouldn't want to invite you all down when they're happening. I will obviously ensure we get a time that means we get everything in before the light.

If people definitely can't make it on that day will come up with alternate dates but that was the one offered up by the club / pro which they thought would work best for now?

Simple yes or no. Sunday 23rd, available?

jimbob.someroo - yes
wookie
Slicer30
oxfordcomma
PieMan
sawtooth
sev112
anotherdouble
coolhand
HomerJSimpson
OddSocks
MattyBoy
Rooter
LIG 
RickG
TheJezzster - yes


----------



## TheJezster (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, im available then.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 2, 2013)

*SORRY*

A mix-up between people at the club and getting back to me. The course manager has just got back and the works are actually the week 17-24th ... so we're back where we started - Sunday 30th?

Simple yes or no. Sunday 30th, available?

jimbob.someroo - yes
wookie - yes
Slicer30 - yes
oxfordcomma - yes
PieMan - yes 
sawtooth - yes
sev112 - yes 
anotherdouble - yes
coolhand - yes 
HomerJSimpson - yes
OddSocks - yes
MattyBoy - yes
TheJezzster - yes

*Rooter
LIG 
RickG*


----------



## cookelad (Dec 2, 2013)

To the best of my knowledge any day is good for me!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 2, 2013)

Simple yes or no. Sunday 30th, available?

jimbob.someroo - yes
wookie - yes
Slicer30 - yes
oxfordcomma - yes
PieMan - yes 
sawtooth - yes
sev112 - yes 
anotherdouble - yes
coolhand - yes 
HomerJSimpson - yes
OddSocks - yes
MattyBoy - yes
TheJezzster - yes
Cookelad - yes

*Rooter
LIG 
RickG*


----------



## rickg (Dec 2, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Simple yes or no. Sunday 30th, available?

jimbob.someroo - yes
wookie - yes
Slicer30 - yes
oxfordcomma - yes
PieMan - yes 
sawtooth - yes
sev112 - yes 
anotherdouble - yes
coolhand - yes 
HomerJSimpson - yes
OddSocks - yes
MattyBoy - yes
TheJezzster - yes
Cookelad - yes
Rickg - yes
		
Click to expand...

Rooter
LIG


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 2, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Simple yes or no. Sunday 30th, available?

jimbob.someroo - yes
wookie - yes
Slicer30 - yes
oxfordcomma - yes
PieMan - yes 
sawtooth - yes
sev112 - yes 
anotherdouble - yes
coolhand - yes 
HomerJSimpson - yes
OddSocks - yes
MattyBoy - yes
TheJezzster - yes
Cookelad - yes

*Rooter
LIG 
RickG*

Click to expand...

*

Blue in Munich; probably (depends on our Captains Drive In) and paid.*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2013)

Not got paypal so do I send a cheque to Virtuocity or do I pay someone else?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 2, 2013)

Cheers Jimbob. Sunday 30th is on the calendar, entry fee paid today.


----------



## LIG (Dec 2, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Simple yes or no. Sunday 30th, available?

jimbob.someroo - yes
wookie - yes
Slicer30 - yes
oxfordcomma - yes
PieMan - yes 
sawtooth - yes
sev112 - yes 
anotherdouble - yes
coolhand - yes 
HomerJSimpson - yes
OddSocks - yes
MattyBoy - yes
TheJezzster - yes
Cookelad - yes

*Rooter
LIG 
RickG*

Click to expand...

*

No can do, as I'm playing in the Scottish KoK event at St. Andrews on the same day if things work out.*


----------



## TheJezster (Dec 3, 2013)

Yea that should work,

Cheers

ps; jimbob, could you check your inbox please mate.  ta


----------



## TheJezster (Dec 3, 2013)

Ignore my IM jim, I've managed to send the payment through on palpal

Cheers

Jez


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 3, 2013)

TheJezster said:



			Ignore my IM jim, I've managed to send the payment through on palpal

Cheers

Jez
		
Click to expand...

Received thanks, top man.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Sorry I've not been pushing this as much over the last few days - been stupid busy at work.

So, is everyone happy to see if Ealing can book us in 4/5 tee times at midday / oneish on Sunday 30th at a rough cost of Â£25 per person? If I get 8 yes's I'll go ahead and book.

Will sort it so payment can be after Christmas too if poss :thup:


----------



## Fish (Dec 4, 2013)

I seem to have disappeared of the list


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			I seem to have disappeared of the list 

Click to expand...

imbob.someroo - yes
wookie - yes
Slicer30 - yes
oxfordcomma - yes
PieMan - yes 
sawtooth - yes
sev112 - yes 
anotherdouble - yes
coolhand - yes 
HomerJSimpson - yes
OddSocks - yes
MattyBoy - yes
TheJezzster - yes
Cookelad - yes
FISH - yes


*
Rooter?
LIG?
RickG?*






apologies xx


----------



## coolhand (Dec 4, 2013)

Defiantly still yes from me for the 30th.


jimbob.someroo said:



			Hi all,

Sorry I've not been pushing this as much over the last few days - been stupid busy at work.

So, is everyone happy to see if Ealing can book us in 4/5 tee times at midday / oneish on Sunday 30th at a rough cost of Â£25 per person? If I get 8 yes's I'll go ahead and book.

Will sort it so payment can be after Christmas too if poss :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 4, 2013)

F.A.B.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm ooot jim. no worries, majority rules!! if at the last min i will let you know, but strike me off the list for now!


----------



## LIG (Dec 5, 2013)

No can do as away then. Have a great day!

Wouldn't mind a game at Ealing some other time during the warmer weather though.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 5, 2013)

LIG said:



			No can do as away then. Have a great day!

Wouldn't mind a game at Ealing some other time during the warmer weather though.

Click to expand...

No problemo - more than welcome anytime, weekend afternoon best but can do weekday if I've got plenty of notice. Also have next Thursday off work so could do morning if you fancied it in the cold!


----------



## Slicer30 (Dec 6, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Hi all,

Sorry I've not been pushing this as much over the last few days - been stupid busy at work.

So, is everyone happy to see if Ealing can book us in 4/5 tee times at midday / oneish on Sunday 30th at a rough cost of Â£25 per person? If I get 8 yes's I'll go ahead and book.

Will sort it so payment can be after Christmas too if poss :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep good for me - been mad busy myself this week.  Will get the paypal entry over today sometime


----------



## LIG (Dec 6, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			No problemo - more than welcome anytime, weekend afternoon best but can do weekday if I've got plenty of notice. Also have next Thursday off work so could do morning if you fancied it in the cold!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer but down with man flu atm! **cough, cough, cough** Bleargh!...  and still having to work!


----------



## rickg (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes I'm good


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 8, 2013)

Do we have a firm date and booking on this yet.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry, been away for the weekend and not in work today. Will ring up tomorrow and try book 4x4 balls on Sunday 30th.

James


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 10, 2013)

.

*LONDON EVENT BOOKED!*

Sunday 30th March - 12.30 pm (we get the hour back so sunset is predicted at 19.30 - plenty of time!)

Should be able to sort it so that payments are in the new year also so you can save your penny's for Christmas.

Any questions, please ask.

Cheers,
James


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 10, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			.

*LONDON EVENT BOOKED!*

Sunday 30th March - 12.30 pm (we get the hour back so sunset is predicted at 19.30 - plenty of time!)

Should be able to sort it so that payments are in the new year also so you can save your penny's for Christmas.

Any questions, please ask.

Cheers,
James
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for all your organising. Have a great Xmas Jim.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

GRAND FINAL NEWS

As you all know, the location for the final had not been set prior to arranging the qualifiers.  We had aimed to host a final event at a location befitting the competition on Saturday 24th May 2014 and we quickly found that due to various factors, we have had to move the date of the final forward by 24 hours.  After discussions with the regional co-ordinators, we all agreed that it shouldn't be overly difficult to book time off from your working commitments but for those whose commitment to competing in their respective regional qualifiers was dependant on a Grand Final date of the 24th of May, please get in touch with me via PM.

Given that we are over 5 months away from the final date, I hope this change won't cause any issues.

Now do I have a deal for you!!!

I would like to take credit for coming up with this offer, but that would be unfair.  A thousand THANKS to MikeH for digging out his little black golf book and using the good name of Golf Monthly to deliver a superb package at a superb price.













For anyone who doesn't know the course, search the forum for independent reviews.  Reports are glowing without exception.  The advertised rates for rounds here is Â£115 (excluding food).

There are *only 24* places up for grabs folks (plus 8 regional winners spots) and they will go to those who can get their Â£20 deposit to me first (payment details on the image above).  Full balance is due by the end of April, but feel free to pay in full.  Regional winners will have any payments made returned to them, so don't delay because in the unlikely  event of you not winning your regional qualifier, you may not be guaranteed a paid spot to play on the day.

Also, I know that the final location might not be on your doorstep- it's nearly 4 hours away from me but I'm sure that those who have played Hillside will be happy to tell you that it's worth the journey.  I would advise that if you're looking to stay the night before or after the event, that you don't leave it to the week before as it's a bank holiday weekend.  However, there are plenty of good hotels nearby.

As always, if anyone has any questions, please get in touch with me or post them here.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2013)

Sent my paypal deposit (and for the South East event) this PM


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 15, 2013)

Im in for 30th March
Do i paypal you Jimbob?

Also being a Southport lad originally I can't wait to play Hillside (crossing fingers) played it the other month and it was in cracking form, I wasn't unfortunately!



jimbob.someroo said:



			imbob.someroo - yes
wookie - yes
Slicer30 - yes
oxfordcomma - yes
PieMan - yes 
sawtooth - yes
sev112 - yes 
anotherdouble - yes
coolhand - yes 
HomerJSimpson - yes
OddSocks - yes
MattyBoy - yes
TheJezzster - yes
Cookelad - yes
FISH - yes


*
Rooter?
LIG?
RickG?*






apologies xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 15, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sent my paypal deposit (and for the South East event) this PM
		
Click to expand...

received matey, thank you



TopOfTheFlop said:



			Im in for 30th March
Do i paypal you Jimbob?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, just a tenner at the moment for the comp, will pick up on the entry fees for the Ealing event after Christmas when everyone's got a few more pennies to spare!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 15, 2013)

Jimbob, have you got room for another one in this one?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 15, 2013)

yup no worries, if they pay their money, they're in.

We've got about a half an hour slot at the moment so can probably accommodate 20 without me needing to book more spaces

Edit - horrendous spelling.


----------



## golfdub (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm in if you can send over a paypal address


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 15, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sent my paypal deposit (and for the South East event) this PM
		
Click to expand...




golfdub said:



			I'm in if you can send over a paypal address
		
Click to expand...

http://s1331.photobucket.com/user/virtgolf/media/PosterPayments_zps007951a4.jpg.html


----------



## golfdub (Dec 15, 2013)

Payment sent James


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 15, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sent my paypal deposit (and for the South East event) this PM
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Homer, meant to say I'd received, thanks


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 15, 2013)

Received, cheers


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 16, 2013)

Also sent James, Cheers


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 16, 2013)

And paid the Â£20 for Hillside to David - Can you confirm when you get a chance... Cheers chaps



TopOfTheFlop said:



			Also sent James, Cheers
		
Click to expand...


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sunday 30th. quick Q I am giving up membership next year so wont have an official handicap so will be using my year end one.... I am hoping this is ok as everyone knows I am crap so wont be worrying any leaderboards


----------



## PieMan (Dec 18, 2013)

Jimbob - can you please send me Paypal details! Thanks


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 18, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Sunday 30th. quick Q I am giving up membership next year so wont have an official handicap so will be using my year end one.... I am hoping this is ok as everyone knows I am crap so wont be worrying any leaderboards 

Click to expand...

No problem with me, but check with Virtuocity



TopOfTheFlop said:



			And paid the Â£20 for Hillside to David - Can you confirm when you get a chance... Cheers chaps
		
Click to expand...

Haven't got the name down as 'topoftheflop' but have a few down with real life names, if you PM what that is I'll be able to let you know if you're on me list 



PieMan said:



			Jimbob - can you please send me Paypal details! Thanks
		
Click to expand...

http://s1331.photobucket.com/user/vi...951a4.jpg.html


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 21, 2013)

Jimbob, we're still a long way off I know, but is Ealing going to make the Adizeros ban permanent? Or do you reckon it will just be just a winter thing while we have either frost or soggy greens? I'm using a pair at the moment - unlike some posters on the lounge thread, it won't make me refuse to play if I can't wear them, but I'd like to use them if I can. The things took ages to break in, now that they're finally comfortable I don't want to change again unless I have to.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 7, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Jimbob, we're still a long way off I know, but is Ealing going to make the Adizeros ban permanent? Or do you reckon it will just be just a winter thing while we have either frost or soggy greens? I'm using a pair at the moment - unlike some posters on the lounge thread, it won't make me refuse to play if I can't wear them, but I'd like to use them if I can. The things took ages to break in, now that they're finally comfortable I don't want to change again unless I have to. 

Click to expand...

Hi Fella, 

Sorry I missed this. Spoke to the pro about it at the weekend as I also play with them! It's not permanent and should be lifted once the greens have firmed up - although impossible to say at this point whether that will be before or after the end of march.

James


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I've not posted much on here - we (as a region) actually look quite settled!

Please get your payments in ASAP if you haven't (the Â£10 entry fee). I've just emailed Ealing to see if they require deposit but that will obviously be based on how many we get paid up before the entries close in a couple of weeks.

Any questions, lemme know!

James


----------



## Slicer30 (Jan 8, 2014)

I had a slow day at work yesterday - so checked out the course overview on the website.

looking forward to it even more now 
http://www.ealinggolfclub.com/course/visual_tour/


----------



## TheJezster (Jan 20, 2014)

Do we need to do anything else yet?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 20, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			Do we need to do anything else yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, will sort out maybe a small deposit towards the end of the month but appreciate everyone is probably recovering still from Christmas so might do first week of Feb.

Spoke to general manager and pro yesterday and all still good and tee times booked. Below are the names, let me know if I've missed anyone?


jimbob.someroo 
wookie 
Slicer30 
oxfordcomma 
PieMan
sawtooth 
sev112  
anotherdouble 
coolhand 
HomerJSimpson 
OddSocks 
MattyBoy
TheJezzster 
Cookelad 
RickG
Blue in Munich - probably
TopofTheFlop
Fish


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 20, 2014)

Me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 20, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Me!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, added now:

jimbob.someroo 
wookie 
Slicer30 
oxfordcomma 
PieMan
sawtooth 
sev112 
anotherdouble 
coolhand 
HomerJSimpson 
OddSocks 
MattyBoy
TheJezzster 
Cookelad 
RickG
Blue in Munich - probably
TopofTheFlop
Fish
G1BB0


----------



## swing-thoughts (Jan 21, 2014)

And meâ€¦.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 21, 2014)

swing-thoughts said:



			And meâ€¦.
		
Click to expand...

added

jimbob.someroo 
wookie 
Slicer30 
oxfordcomma 
PieMan
sawtooth 
sev112 
anotherdouble 
coolhand 
HomerJSimpson 
OddSocks 
MattyBoy
TheJezzster 
Cookelad 
RickG
Blue in Munich - probably
TopofTheFlop
Fish
G1BB0
swing-thoughts


----------



## golfdub (Jan 22, 2014)

And me ; (


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 22, 2014)

golfdub said:



			And me ; (
		
Click to expand...

alright alright you're in now!



jimbob.someroo 
wookie 
Slicer30 
oxfordcomma 
PieMan
sawtooth 
sev112 
anotherdouble 
coolhand 
HomerJSimpson 
OddSocks 
MattyBoy
TheJezzster 
Cookelad 
RickG
Blue in Munich - probably
TopofTheFlop
Fish
G1BB0
swing-thoughts
golfdub


----------



## coolhand (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm going to have to pull out I'm afraid - my wife's arranged a family mothers day event on the 30th and short of divorce I'm not getting out of it.

Sorry to be a pain

Luke


----------



## Slicer30 (Jan 27, 2014)

Unfortunately- I too can no longer make the 30th.  The football club I played for in London are holding a reunion match on the 29th so will be a rare opportunity to meet lots of old friends who are travelling over from Ireland for the occasion.

Contemplated doing both, but doubt I will be in any state for Golf on the Sunday.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Have not forgotten you! Just didn't want to be too active on this thread too far in advance and have everybody losing enthusiasm by the time the day came 

Will ramp it up again in March but a quick course report:

It's currently wet, but open on full greens and tees. It's only been closed a couple of times and the difference this weekend just gone after a few dry days was amazing. We played a scratch match against the county on Sunday (I got a half, well pleased) and had no complaints about the course as most of theirs were currently closed! 

Adizero's still outlawed at the moment, and will update if that changes.

Speak soon,
James


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 5, 2014)

Spoke to my teaching pro today as this will likely be my 1st proper round during my swing rebuild. His words were 'The course is ok but the greens are like Augusta... quick!!!'

better practice more putting on the wooden floor as opposed to the carpet haha


----------



## golfdub (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree gibbo that the greens are the fastest greens iv ever played on by a mile even when there soaking wet and the course is a decent course but the location kills it a bit by being on the A40, I still like the course though.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi guys!

Hope you're all well and gearing up for the end of the month! 

Course is coming into much better condition now for the time of year and this week the greenstaff are going to start working on 'maintenance' as opposed to 'projects'. In effect that means that they've done the needed work on drainage and bunkers and its now time to get the tees / greens / fairways back up to speed (literally!)

We've had a few pull out, so please can you just confirm if you're still coming down and please feel free to bring along whoever you like? Forum members or not, all will be welcome, they don't have to play in the KoK qualifier if they don't like 

James


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm still coming down :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 10, 2014)

I am still in for this


----------



## rickg (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm good


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm in although god help me after this weekend


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 10, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm still coming down :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rob, you got room to pick up that net? If so it's your completely gratis :thup:




Thanks for the replies fellas  good to know I'm not gonna be knocking it round on my own!


----------



## golfdub (Mar 10, 2014)

Yep in still in


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Rob, you got room to pick up that net? If so it's your completely gratis :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, got a big beast of an estate :thup:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 10, 2014)

Still in, can't wait!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 10, 2014)

Still in jimbob, looking forward to it. Even if I will have to wear my old shoes!

I'm also very much hoping that the new shinies will arrive in time and this will be the first competitive outing for #teamboomross!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes still good although I was only recently reminded by HID that  the 30th is Mothers Day


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea still in.  Despite my girlfriends car being broken into at Ealing golf club at the weekend!  Hate thieves, hate them with a passion!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 11, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			Yea still in.  Despite my girlfriends car being broken into at Ealing golf club at the weekend!  Hate thieves, hate them with a passion!
		
Click to expand...

wow! sorry to hear that. Never known a problem in the car park before but will certainly be more aware now! Hope your girlfriend is alright


----------



## golfdub (Mar 11, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			Yea still in.  Despite my girlfriends car being broken into at Ealing golf club at the weekend!  Hate thieves, hate them with a passion!
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that, I grew up around the corner and to be honest it ain't the nicest town around. Did you inform the club ?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 11, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			Yea still in.  Despite my girlfriends car being broken into at Ealing golf club at the weekend!  Hate thieves, hate them with a passion!
		
Click to expand...

That's terrible, was it in broad daylight? Any witnesses or CCTV?


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 12, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			That's terrible, was it in broad daylight? Any witnesses or CCTV?
		
Click to expand...

  Yes I assume so, it was while she was playing a scratch match at the club.

Was supposed to come straight round mine after but obviously couldnt as had to wait for the police.  

No idea about CCTV, but apparently we've since found out that Ealing golf club has a bit of a repuation for it..


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			Yes I assume so, it was while she was playing a scratch match at the club.

Was supposed to come straight round mine after but obviously couldnt as had to wait for the police.  

No idea about CCTV, but apparently we've since found out that Ealing golf club has a bit of a repuation for it..
		
Click to expand...

That's quite a big statement, especially when a member below has never known of a problem before, you'd think if it had such a "reputation", members would be aware as they'd be warned, can you substantiate that comment?



jimbob.someroo said:



			wow! sorry to hear that. Never known a problem in the car park before but will certainly be more aware now! Hope your girlfriend is alright
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 13, 2014)

Fish said:



			That's quite a big statement, especially when a member below has never known of a problem before, you'd think if it had such a "reputation", members would be aware as they'd be warned, can you substantiate that comment?
		
Click to expand...

Substantiate it?  What the hell, this isnt a courtroom fish.  I dont need to.

That said, however, their members (several of them) told her that so yes, i would say it was a fair statement based on information received.

Dont confuse what I said to mean it happens every day or every weekend, because that would be wrong.


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			Substantiate it?  What the hell, this isnt a courtroom fish.  I dont need to.

That said, however, their members (several of them) told her that so yes, i would say it was a fair statement based on information received.

Dont confuse what I said to mean it happens every day or every weekend, because that would be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Well we'll agree to disagree then because when someone makes a public statement saying that a golf club has a bit of a reputation of theft from their car park, and a member on here has never heard or come across it being mentioned, I find that not only surprising but conflicting because you'd think there would be extra warnings in place and all members being asked to be more vigilant than normal! 

I would be concerned visiting a club which had a known reputation of theft from its car park, that's why I believe it was important to substantiate more, are we talking about a handful of instances over the last 10 years, 2, 4 or 6 in 12 months, a "bit of a reputation" is a very loose term but all the same, a very damming one, IMO!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 14, 2014)

Fish said:



			That's quite a big statement, especially when a member below has never known of a problem before, you'd think if it had such a "reputation", members would be aware as they'd be warned, can you substantiate that comment?
		
Click to expand...

Easy Fish, no one is pointing fingers at the large population of Chelsea supporters in the area


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Easy Fish, no one is pointing fingers at the large population of Chelsea supporters in the area

Click to expand...

I was waiting for something like that to appear :smirk:  We only target cars with certain North London stickers in the rear window


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2014)

Apologies jimbob but I am now out of this; very sorry. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2014)

When's the draw taking place?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 17, 2014)

I should be okay for this, thanks  Jimbob.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2014)

Having already qualified I've decided not to play in this so I can save some pennies for the trip to Hillside


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 21, 2014)

pffft I was looking forward to seeing a top amateur in action, oh wait I am already playing 

fair do's Martin, congrats on yesterday

quick q for Jimbob, are we off the whites or yellows? was looking at the hole by hole vids... I might struggle of either tbh haha


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all,

Apologies, I've been away this week!

Gibbster, we'll be off the whites, although in truth other than a couple of holes there isn't a great difference as it's not the longest course in the world anyway,

I'll tott up the names of those I think are still available and try and get a draw up by Sunday night. I'm totally easy on the pairings but if you'd prefer to play with somebody, or want to let me know of people you've played with before so that I can put you with somebody new, please feel free to reach out!

James


----------



## golfdub (Mar 22, 2014)

What time is first tee off booked for James ?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 22, 2014)

I believe it was around 12:30. Look forward to the draw, I hope whoever is unlucky enough to be with me can tolerate a complete hacker with tourettes


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry I'm going to pull out of this James, hopefully it doesn't mess the numbers up, but, although I got through 18 holes yesterday I've had to cry off my club comp today and restrict how many games I play whilst I nurse this injury back.

Good luck with it, I'll come down and play it another time :thup:

We'll have to exchange the net at Hillside :mmm:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 23, 2014)

That's a shame Fish! Will put the net back in the shed!

12.30 first tee everybody. I'll do the draw now with those that I think are playing - correct me if you're not!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok, so here goes - please let me know if any objections!

*Group 1*
Jimbob.Someroo
GolfDub
RickG
BlueInMunich

*Group 2*
G1BB0
The Jezster
anotherdouble
Sev112

*Group 3*
OddSocks
OxfordComma
Sawtooth
MattyBoy

*Group 4*
Top Of The Flop
Homer J Simpson
Swing - Thoughts


I've done this randomly and not based on handicaps etc as I thought it easier to pick names out of a hat - please let me know if anybody can't make it / would prefer to be somewhere else.

There is a new club rule that all competitions are played in 3 balls, but as this is not an official club comp and is later in the day, we should be ok in 4 balls, despite it being a medal. Please please please though, try and keep up with play. In all honesty it could take up to 4.30 if it's busy on the course, but shouldn't take longer than that.

If you want me to sort out food etc for afterwards, I can do - but thought that most would prefer to have a quick pint or two and then apologies for missing mother's day meals! I'll put a nearest the pin out on the 18th too so there's something to play for up until the last hole!

One last thing, I'm not sure if it been mentioned on here before mmm, but AdiZero's are currently not allowed on the course.


----------



## golfdub (Mar 23, 2014)

Well done Jim.bob for organising this and I look forward to meeting everyone next Sunday


----------



## cookelad (Mar 23, 2014)

Didn't realise I'd got my name down for this (un)fortunately I'm heading North for mothers day, seems the logical thing to do that being where my mother is'n'all, so can you scrub my name off the start sheet please.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 23, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Didn't realise I'd got my name down for this (un)fortunately I'm heading North for mothers day, seems the logical thing to do that being where my mother is'n'all, so can you scrub my name off the start sheet please.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, have done.

If we don't get any more changes, I'll re arrange so that a 3 is out first but will do so later in the week to save confusing people.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2014)

no getting the greens staff to ramp up the stimp reading either Jim!!! I watched the vid on the webby and dont fancy anything over 10/11 tyvm


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2014)

I though Homer had pulled out James, after he won the South East one ?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 23, 2014)

richart said:



			I though Homer had pulled out James, after he won the South East one ?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies again - missed that one (how do you guys do the H4H one?!?!)

New groups below to reflect changes so far:
*Group 1*
Jimbob.Someroo
GolfDub
RickG
BlueInMunich

*Group 2*
G1BB0
The Jezster
anotherdouble
Sev112

*Group 3*
OddSocks
OxfordComma
Sawtooth

*Group 4*
Top Of The Flop
Swing - Thoughts
MattyBoy

Will look at swapping the order around to get the 3's out first depending on any more changes this week.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 24, 2014)

Sounds good, thanks for all your efforts on this! 
See you all on the weekend chaps!



jimbob.someroo said:



			Apologies again - missed that one (how do you guys do the H4H one?!?!)

New groups below to reflect changes so far:
*Group 1*
Jimbob.Someroo
GolfDub
RickG
BlueInMunich

*Group 2*
G1BB0
The Jezster
anotherdouble
Sev112

*Group 3*
OddSocks
OxfordComma
Sawtooth

*Group 4*
Top Of The Flop
Swing - Thoughts
MattyBoy

Will look at swapping the order around to get the 3's out first depending on any more changes this week.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2014)

What time are you teeing off guys ?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 24, 2014)

12:30pm first tee


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2014)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			12:30pm first tee
		
Click to expand...


Bit late for me - on nights 

Good luck guys and have a good round


----------



## rickg (Mar 24, 2014)

Playing in this then flying to Prague for a couple of days with work........nice Mother's Day!!!  will have to make it up with brekkie in bed and a nice pressie.......just need to make sure I get out in group 1 or 2 ... Don't want to miss my flight!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 24, 2014)

pffft, the life of a jetsetter eh Mr G


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 24, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Apologies again - missed that one (how do you guys do the H4H one?!?!)

New groups below to reflect changes so far:
*Group 1*
Jimbob.Someroo
GolfDub
RickG
BlueInMunich

*Group 2*
G1BB0
The Jezster
anotherdouble
Sev112

*Group 3*
OddSocks
OxfordComma
Sawtooth

*Group 4*
Top Of The Flop
Swing - Thoughts
MattyBoy

Will look at swapping the order around to get the 3's out first depending on any more changes this week.
		
Click to expand...

James, I'd missed the cut off - no deposits or anything have been paid, no annual leave booked.....


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 24, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			James, I'd missed the cut off - no deposits or anything have been paid, no annual leave booked.....
		
Click to expand...

No worries, you don't actually need to pay a deposit for this event, we can pay on the day but appreciate that you're at work 

Revised groups below:

*Group 1*
Jimbob.Someroo
RickG
BlueInMunich

*Group 2*
G1BB0
The Jezster
anotherdouble
Sev112

*Group 3*
GolfDub
OxfordComma
Sawtooth

*Group 4*
Top Of The Flop
Swing - Thoughts
MattyBoy

Predicting further change, but if we only have one more drop out then at least we'll have four groups of 3! Will keep myself and Rick in the first group so that I can sort thing out in the club house and he has the option to continue jet-setting. Anyone else wanna be nearer the front or back of the field?


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 24, 2014)

Inbox me the date and cost, I'll try and wing it tomorrow


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 24, 2014)

sweet, just noticed I get 2 shots on the 1st


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yup, the first 6 holes are notoriously tough to score on but having shots certainly helps - particularly on the par 4 6th.

I'm gonna do a little cheat sheet to the course to give you all some tips. I'll write it in it's on post below, feel free to copy and paste it into word or something and print off to bring along with you!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 25, 2014)

*Hole 1 - Par 4*
Long-ish hole to start off. Bunker on the left of the fairway at about 240-250 but plenty of room to the right. If it's dry, you'll be able to run shots in low as there is no trouble directly in front of the green. There are bunkers right and left of the green though and as with most on the course, the green itself is quick. 5 is more than acceptable.

*Hole 2 - Par 4*
There's _slightly_ more room to the left than it first appears, but too far and there's also out of bounds. A lot of people will bail out right but this brings trees into play. Not the longest hole in the world so finding the fairway is more important than an extra few yards. Green slopes hugely from back to front and so be sure to take a club more / less from the indicated markers depending on its position.

*Hole 3 - Par 3*
There are two tee positions, if we are off the lower level it will play about 180-190 to the middle, the upper will be closer to 210. No shame in hitting woods up here. Big mound with thick rough which blocks a view of anything missing the green to the right. Bunkers left and right are frequently visited. Par is a good score here. No huge punishment for coming up a club short, but don't want to be too long as there are bushes / OOB 10 yards over the back.

*Hole 4 - Par 4*
90 degree dogleg left but very short. Water all down the left and side and you will be more than likely hitting over trees for the second. The fairway runs out at about 200 yards and so a straight shot of about 190 leaves you in perfect position. Second shot can be anything from 80-140 yards depending on how far left/right you are off the tee. Warning - there's no great benefit of cutting the corner slightly (unless you do it by 20 yards) as you'll be blocked out by tall thick trees for the second shot.

*Hole 5 - Par 3*
LONG LONG LONG Par 3. 224 from the back tees, about 200 from the lower level. OOB all down the left and about a 170 carry from the back's if you're going straight at it. Fear not though, you can bail out to the right, chip on and two putt for a more than respectable 4. Super fast green which mainly slopes from right to left, but is stroke index 5 (should be lower) and so most will drop a shot or two here.

*Hole 6 - Par 4*
Another long hole (don't worry, they stop soon!). If you can reach the bunkers from the tee, you can reach the green in two. If you're miles short of them, don't even think about it. Lay up to 70-100 and hit in over the water which runs across about 50 yards short of the green. Stroke 1, and fully deserving of it. In the summer I've hit as little as a wedge in here, but hit Driver/3 Wood at the weekend and was 10 yards short of the green. Tough hole.

*Hole 7 - Par 5*
Now the fun can start ... Reachable par 5 depending on wind and firmness of fairways. Great driving hole. This has been one of the wettest over the winter as the drainage programme isn't planned until next year on this hole so if it's wet all week, don't expect too much run out. A driver, 5 iron will leave most with about 120 in. There is a small ditch about 50 yards short in the right rough, and another about 20 yards short in the left rough so important to try and keep it straight if possible.

*Hole 8 - Par 5*
Another reachable par 5, dependent on where the wind is coming from. A40 runs down the right and so there is absolutely nothing wrong with bailing out down the first (to the left), especially in medal play. Bunkers to catch longer hitters on the right of the fairway at about 270 but unless it's downwind drives will be short of here, will likely be two good hits and a little chip on. Slopiest green on the course and 3 putts are easily done if the flag's at the back over the ridge in the middle of the green.

*Hole 9 - Par 3*
Nice little short par 3 with a small but very quick green. Bunkers left and right but only about 150 yards so most should be able to take dead aim. If you're going to miss, miss left. Trying to get up and down from the right hand side can be neigh on impossible depending on the lie / pin position.

*Hole 10 - Par 4*
Nice little hole with water running down the left and then in front of the green. Driver not required on here. A hybrid/3 wood will leave about 100 in, most will hit 3/4 irons to find the fairway and hit in from 120-150. More room up by the green than it first looks from the fairway but OOB left and right if you're more than 20 yards either way from the middle of the green. Plays very different depending on whether the pin is right up the back or down the front. Club for it accordingly as you could end up with a MASSIVE putt if you get it wrong.

*Hole 11 - Par 4*
This hole is just about drivable at this time of year (easily done in the summer  ). If you don't think you can carry it there,  hit something like a hybrid - 5 iron to give you 80-100 yards in. Bunkers all down the right hand side and OOB if you go even remotely right off the tee. There's also a big pot hole just left of the green filled with thick rough. Don't go in here, you'll struggle to get out!
Personally, I'm trying to get myself to hit 5 iron / Gap Wedge here more often to stop me blowing up scores on this hole by hitting it OOB.

*Hole 12 - Par 5*
Another relatively straight forward par 5 with a bit more going on than its predecessors. Bunkers left at about 240 & 260 but loads of room to the right. If you go too far right you'll be hitting over a pond with some tall trees but even in the worst case scenario, hit an iron over the top and chip on from 80 yards or so. Bunkers around the green but most shouldn't be dropping too many shots here.

*Hole 13 - Par 4*
I hate this hole - I keep ballsing it up! Long par 4, dogleg left. Trees all down the left which stops you hitting a cut, and the pond from the previous hole is on the right hand side if you bail out the other way. If we're right off the back tees then the hole is actually slightly easier for most as you don't have to shape it right to left. Bunkers at about 260 down the left but not often visited. Second shot is over water and can be anything from 150-220 depending on your tee shot. At least 50% of a usual medal field will lay up here as there is once again the river in front of the green. Stroke 2 and so again, 5 is more than acceptable.

*Hole 14 - Par 3*
For me the weakest hole on the course in terms of design. Long again, and most have been hitting drivers here through the winter (and the summer). No shame in doing so. Hit it hard, find it, chip it on, putt.

*Hole 15 - Par 4*
Have driven this in the summer but at the moment a good drive is leaving about 80 yards. Relatively narrow fairway with OOB down the left. Bunkers at about 180 on the right of the fairway and 250 on the left so just take care with club selection if you do go with something other than driver. The flattest green on the course. There are a few subtle breaks but chances are, if it looks straight, it is. 

*Hole 16 - Par 4*
Slight dogleg left but you can hit it both ways off the tee if you like. 3 big poplars make you think about your starting line but realistically you've got a 40 yard wide fairway to have a go at. Bunkers down the left at about 250 to catch out the longer hitters and if it's downwind, you could potentially sneak one over them, but I wouldn't advise it! Lots of thick rough all the way up the left and all around the green meaning that, once again, keeping it straight is imperative.

*Hole 17 - Par 4*
Another slight dogleg left. Hit anything from a driver down to a 5 iron off the tee. There's a small ridge at about 210-220, from the top level it's about 140. I have started hitting more drivers down here now I've straightened up a bit, but spent all of last year hitting 3 iron / 9 iron and was perfectly happy doing so.

*Hole 18 - Par 3*
Nice finishing hole. Between 150-190 depending on tees and flag location. Bunkers left and wide right. In all honesty, take an extra club and just play for the middle of the green, you'll never be too far away. I'll put out a special nearest the pin on here for you to play for too.

And that's it! Straight in the bar for a pint!


----------



## golfdub (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow good write up there jimbob. Valuable information and that must of took you a long time to write up.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 25, 2014)

golfdub said:



			Wow good write up there jimbob. Valuable information and that must of took you a long time to write up.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella, just slightly amended as I'd apparently forgot which way round my left and rights were a couple of times but feel free to print and bring along or whatever for the day!


----------



## golfdub (Mar 25, 2014)

Iv played it once before as when I first took up the game I was a member at perivale and playing at ealing was like playing at augusta


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 25, 2014)

Thats a great write up, cheers jimbob.  Whats the post-code of the place too?  Need to tap that into tom tom so i find the place!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 25, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			Thats a great write up, cheers jimbob.  Whats the post-code of the place too?  Need to tap that into tom tom so i find the place!
		
Click to expand...

Club website here - http://www.ealinggolfclub.com/home

Postcode - UB6 8TS


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 28, 2014)

*OK - Final Reminder!*

This Sunday - First tee of at 12.30, please try and get there for 12 at the latest so that we can get off on time.

The clocks go forward on Sunday so 12pm is Saturday's 11am - Please don't forget this!

The cost is Â£25 and includes a Longest Drive and Nearest the Pin which I've sorted out. 

There is a 100 yard practice fairway if you're super keen, but more realistically there's a couple of nets and a decent putting green to give you a feel for how quick they are 

Trolly's should be fine unless there's a monsoon between now and then, but AdiZero's are unfortunately not allowed.

If you want food before or afterwards, let me know ASAP as the kitchen and dining room is going to be very busy with Mother's Day!

Any questions, let me know - and if you want to take my mobile number in case you're going to be late etc then DM me.


Final Groups:

*Group 1*
Jimbob.Someroo
RickG
BlueInMunich

*Group 2*
G1BB0
The Jezster
Sev112

*Group 3*
GolfDub
OxfordComma
Sawtooth

*Group 4*
Top Of The Flop
Swing - Thoughts
MattyBoy
Foxholer


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 28, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



*The clocks go forward on Sunday so 12pm is Saturday's 11am - Please don't forget this!
*

Click to expand...

Always an 'interesting' day!

1 hour less to recoer from Saturday's round!


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 29, 2014)

Really looking forward to this now    See you all tomorrow guys


----------



## golfdub (Mar 29, 2014)

Jimbob after visiting the range today I had problems with my car and cut a long story short The man from green flag said I need a new coil pack and can't get one until Monday so I won't be able to make it now as I'm coming from Kent.

I'm very gutted and very sorry for letting you down at the last minute.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 30, 2014)

Going to head down to the club shortly. Think we've got 12 now so we can discuss when we're down there if we wanna do three groups or four. 

I'll be the one in and orange top and bright green bottoms!

See you soon!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 30, 2014)

Good luck all


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow!! That was tight!! Not the course, the flight to Prague.... Just boarded at 19:26....flight was due to leave at 19:20.....I sprinted from security to the gate.   Skin of the teeth. 

Thanks to Jimbob today and BIM (Rich) for the company. 
Great organising Jim!!!


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2014)

rickg said:



			Wow!! That was tight!! Not the course, the flight to Prague.... Just boarded at 19:26....flight was due to leave at 19:20.....I sprinted from security to the gate!
		
Click to expand...

Well that was a waste of energy!! Planes gone tits up. Not due to depart now until 20:45!!!! And now they need more fuel!!!! Can't have used more than a thimbleful as the engines weren't even running.....Must have a gas guzzling APU!!


----------



## NST (Mar 30, 2014)

How did the course play? We are going there in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks to jimbob for the organisation and both jimbob & rickg for their company & excellent play, sadly I didn't quite keep up the standard; still at least I confined my misdemeanours to the water hazards on the course (just!).  Thanks also to all the forumers for their company in the bar afterwards.  Always good to put faces to names.  And a special mention to Sawtooth for his generosity over the long drive after I thought he was winding me up, thank you very much. :thup:

The course played very well; not a lot of run, but perfectly playable, quite tight and a good layout given the confined space making good use of the River Brent that runs through it, as I found to my cost.  The greens were fantastic for the time of year, very true & very quick.  I'd rather not think about how quick they'll be come summer.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd rather not think about how quick they'll be come summer.
		
Click to expand...


Quicker than the Chelski forward line ??


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes but not as fast as Liverpool's 



chrisd said:



			Quicker than the Chelski forward line ??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 31, 2014)

Quick wrap-up on yesterday.

Firstly, thank you all for coming down. As always, great to put names to faces and particular thanks to BlueInMunich & RickG for their company during the round. Weather held off and there were under layers removed pre-roudn due to the immense 14 degree heat which we experienced! 

Course still undergoing a bit more work than anticipated with drainage and the greens had been sanded before the weekend so not as quick as usual, but still rolled true which was nice.

So, without any further waffling, the scores:

Jimbob.Someroo: 75 - 5 = 70
TopOfTheFlop: 93 - 22 = 71
RickG: 80 - 6 = 74
Blue In Munich: 86 - 8 = 78
OxfordComma: 101 - 20 = 81
Foxholer: 90 - 9 = 81
Sawtooh: 92 - 10 = 82
The Jezster: 101 - 13 = 88
G1BB0: 110 - 22 = 88

Haven't done the count backs for the two tied scores, can do tonight after work if people like.

The scores are a little bit deceptive as the medal format meant that one or two bad holes put paid to quite a few cards. We did see a couple of forays into the dreaded double figures, without which, a couple of cards would have been a lot more competitive.

Again, really enjoyed the day fellas and looking forward to seeing you all again soon.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 31, 2014)

cheers for the day Jim, after 8 decent holes I reached the halfway hut feeling super confident then had a poisoned sausage sarnie that destroyed my swing! 

funny how all my 3 ball were over 100, the amount of missed putts and several balls into the water were scorecard killers.

My irons and wedges were great but putter and driver.... say no more.

I really enjoyed the course and the company of course so thanks to The Jezter & Oxford Comma.


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 31, 2014)

Great course, lovely weather and brilliant company.  God awful swing didnt put me off either!  I'd love to go back there and play again once I've found my swing again!

Thanks Jimbob for organising this, and great to meet all you guys too.  Gibbo and OC, it was a pleasure (well, golf aside) :-D

I left feeling ontop of the world, as Liverpool took a commanding 2 point lead at the top of the table! This made up for everything 

Hope to attend another forum meet soon.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 31, 2014)

Congratulations Jimbob, well played.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for organising James I really enjoyed the day.

Ealing must be in a time warp though because for some strange reason I played golf from 20yrs ago  Not a good day to say the least scoring wise. This sums it up for me, just 10 yds from the green on your 480yd par 5 in 2, walk off with a 9 (nine) 

Decent track though and you can see how fast those greens will be when they are at their best. Still pretty fast after being sanded!

Great to play with TopOfTheFlop and forum legend,  Foxholer who were great company. The former wont be off 22 for long, played some really nice stuff and he could have had an even better day had it not been for some wasteful putting. Particularly liked the long bunker shot on the par 3 9th to knock it close:thup:  

Apologies to BIM for pipping him to the longest drive, I took no satisfaction taking it away from a Chelsea man whatsoever.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 31, 2014)

Many thanks for the organisation Jimbob. 

Thanks for TomTom for getting me there even when I refused to go back down the 'Turn around where possible' and head back down the A40 - went past the Perivale turnoff, knowing there was a big advertising hoarding 'pointing' the way! And i could even see the course!

!st time playing Strokeplay for a while. I'd forgotten how having a 9 on the card quite early takes the pressure off!
Nice London style course with greens that are indeed quick - and will be even quicker shortly! Thank heaven most were pretty flat as slopes could make them monsters - as my 3-putt from 18 inches demonstrated. !st time playing Strokeplay for a while. I'd forgotten how having a 9 on the card quite early takes the pressure off!

Great company - thanks TotPs and Sawtooth - and entertainment as usual at these events and good to put names to faces. 1 hit with G1bbo's Icygolf wedge has added them to my shopping list for the year too!



sawtooth said:



			Apologies to BIM for pipping him to the longest drive, I took no satisfaction taking it away from a Chelsea man whatsoever.

Click to expand...

Having witnessed it, I can 'confirm' how sorry Sawtooth was! :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 31, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Apologies to BIM for pipping him to the longest drive, I took no satisfaction taking it away from a Chelsea man whatsoever.

Click to expand...

Not within 24 hours of him watching his team get annihilated ................... nurse, nurse!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Apologies to BIM for pipping him to the longest drive, I took no satisfaction taking it away from a Chelsea man whatsoever.

Click to expand...




Foxholer said:



			Having witnessed it, I can 'confirm' how sorry Sawtooth was! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I expect nothing less and would be disappointed to read anything else! 

As regards my scoring, I blame G1BBO's pencil, it just wasn't comfortable writing small numbersâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 31, 2014)

its great at 1's and 2's and 3's but only when they have another 1 for company


----------



## JustOne (Mar 31, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			This sums it up for me, just 10 yds from the green on your 480yd par 5 in 2, walk off with a 9 (nine) 

Click to expand...

I'm all ears.... care to run thru those shots?.....


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 31, 2014)

JustOne said:





sawtooth said:



			This sums it up for me, just 10 yds from the green on your 480yd par 5 in 2, walk off with a 9 (nine) 

Click to expand...

I'm all ears.... care to run thru those shots?..... 

Click to expand...

If I mention that it was the classic position for a Mickelson Flop over the bunker, will that give you a clue? This was the green I 3-stabbed (though the first wasn't even that good) from 18 inches!


----------



## Robobum (Mar 31, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I'm all ears.... care to run thru those shots?..... 

Click to expand...

Made a lovely 10 footer to finish!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 1, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I'm all ears.... care to run thru those shots?..... 

Click to expand...

Shots 1 and 2 :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 1, 2014)

Shots 3,4,5,6,7,8 and 9

I think I need a short game lesson


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Shots 3,4,5,6,7,8 and 9

I think I need a short game lesson








Click to expand...

Looks like something you'd see on the board in the Arsenal training room :rofl:

Unlucky mate, can happen to the best of us :smirk:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Its good to see that other people are superb at making a complete mess of great positions on a hole as well. Its turning into my forte at the moment :rofl:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 1, 2014)

If it's any consolation Sawtooth, in the Club Champs last year I was just over the back in two, maybe 10 foot from the pin. Stubbed two chips. Bladed the third to 20 foot. Two putted. 8.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			Looks like something you'd see on the board in the Arsenal training room :rofl:
:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I see what you mean- thanks!, Hoof up field then some impressive tippy tappy football around the box and a goal! 9 passes in 15 minutes and the opposition didn't touch the ball once.:whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 1, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Shots 3,4,5,6,7,8 and 9

I think I need a short game lesson








Click to expand...

That's almost identical to my normal way of playing a hole  Great position in 2 then walk off shaking head thinking why did I try and get up and down for birdie :angry:


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 1, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			If it's any consolation Sawtooth, in the Club Champs last year I was just over the back in two, maybe 10 foot from the pin. Stubbed two chips. Bladed the third to 20 foot. Two putted. 8.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I knew I should have hit 6I approach as soon as I hit it.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 1, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Its good to see that other people are superb at making a complete mess of great positions on a hole as well. Its turning into my forte at the moment :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We all have the capacity to have melt downs you're certainly not alone Birchy


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 1, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's almost identical to my normal way of playing a hole  Great position in 2 then walk off shaking head thinking why did I try and get up and down for birdie :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I blame my playing partners for not trying to talk me out of it. They could see that I was hacking it around all day then suddenly out of nowhere I decided to take on a shot that Mickleson would have refused. I guess they didn't want the penalty for giving advice?


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Shots 3,4,5,6,7,8 and 9

I think I need a short game lesson








Click to expand...

Looks like you hold a tester for the nine though Sean, so every cloud ........


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 1, 2014)

richart said:



			Looks like you holed a tester for the nine though Sean, so every cloud ........

Click to expand...

Yes very pleased with the 6 inch putt for the nine


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 1, 2014)

pffft, add 2 on and throw in an air shot thats proper golf


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 1, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			I blame my playing partners for not trying to talk me out of it. They could see that I was hacking it around all day then suddenly out of nowhere I decided to take on a shot that Mickleson would have refused. I guess they didn't want the penalty for giving advice?

Click to expand...

On reflection, it seemed the proper thing for you to do! I'd had a 9 on the 4th. TotP had had 'fun' elsewhere, so you unconsciously just 'fitting in'! Made it easy to 'commit' to the drives on the next hole though didn't it!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 2, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Many thanks for the organisation Jimbob. 

Thanks for TomTom for getting me there even when I refused to go back down the 'Turn around where possible' and head back down the A40 - went past the Perivale turnoff, knowing there was a big advertising hoarding 'pointing' the way! And i could even see the course!

*!st time playing Strokeplay for a while. I'd forgotten how having a 9 on the card quite early takes the pressure off!*
Nice London style course with greens that are indeed quick - and will be even quicker shortly! Thank heaven most were pretty flat as slopes could make them monsters - as my 3-putt from 18 inches demonstrated. !st time playing Strokeplay for a while. *I'd forgotten how having a 9 on the card quite early takes the pressure off!*

Great company - thanks TotPs and Sawtooth - and entertainment as usual at these events and good to put names to faces. 1 hit with G1bbo's Icygolf wedge has added them to my shopping list for the year too!


Having witnessed it, I can 'confirm' how sorry Sawtooth was! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That really got to you didn't it :ears:


p.s Well done Jimbob-IER these rocketbladez tours are just getting better


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 2, 2014)

CMAC said:



			That really got to you didn't it :ears:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Yes and No. Only really after the round! Forgotten by the next hole as nothing going to change the score, but a bit of 'buzz' disappeared. The 3-putt on 12 was actually a far worse 'crime'!


----------

